# What if these people got married....



## NicNak (Mar 4, 2009)

How About The Names if These Famous People Got Married
Married Name Jokes

If Yoko Ono married Sonny Bono, she'd be Yoko Ono Bono.

If Dolly Parton married Salvador Dali, she'd be Dolly Dali.

If Bo Derek married Don Ho, she'd be Bo Ho.

If Ella Fitzgerald married Darth Vader, she'd be Ella Vader.

If Oprah Winfrey married Depak Chopra, she'd be Oprah Chopra.

If Olivia Newton-John married Wayne Newton, then divorced him to
marry Elton John, she'd be Olivia Newton-John Newton John.

If Sondra Locke married Elliott Ness, then divorced him to marry
Herman Munster, she'd become Sondra Locke Ness Munster.

If Bea Arthur married Sting, she'd be Bea Sting.

If Tuesday Weld married Hal March III, she'd be Tuesday March 3.

If Liv Ullman married Judge Lance Ito, then divorced him and
married Jerry Mathers, she'd be Liv Ito Beaver.

If Snoop Doggy Dogg married Winnie the Pooh, he'd be Snoop Doggy
Dogg Pooh.

How about a baseball marriage? If Boog Powell married Felipe
Alou, he'd Be Boog Alou.

If Ivana Trump married, in succession, Orson Bean (actor), King
Oscar (of Norway), Louis B. Mayer (of MGM), and Norbert Wiener
(mathematician), she would then be Ivana Bean Oscar Mayer Wiener.


----------



## Mari (Mar 4, 2009)

:support:


----------



## Daniel (Mar 5, 2009)

My favorite:



> If Bea Arthur married Sting, she'd be Bea Sting.


----------



## Halo (Mar 5, 2009)

My favourite:



> If Olivia Newton-John married Wayne Newton, then divorced him to
> marry Elton John, she'd be Olivia Newton-John Newton John.


----------



## NicNak (Mar 5, 2009)

NicNak said:


> If Ivana Trump married, in succession, Orson Bean (actor), King
> Oscar (of Norway), Louis B. Mayer (of MGM), and Norbert Wiener
> (mathematician), she would then be Ivana Bean Oscar Mayer Wiener.




I have to say, this one is my favorite.  Bean depending on the dilect can sound almost like "bien" 

Ivana bean Oscar Myer Weiner.  

This was one of my favorite commercials too before :teehee:


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 6, 2009)

Everyone remember those 'Big Johnson' T-shirts from back in the 90's?  (They referred to lets just say large male attributes).  If I had hyphenated my name in my first marriage, my name would have ended in "Long-Johnson"

I am not kidding.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 6, 2009)

> my name would have ended in "Long-Johnson"



:funny:


----------



## arlene (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it reasonable if a woman don't marry a person because of the family name of the guy? I mean when they got married her name will not be sounds good?


----------



## Halo (Mar 6, 2009)

arlene said:


> Is it reasonable if a woman don't marry a person because of the family name of the guy? I mean when they got married her name will not be sounds good?



In today's society from what I have seen, there are a lot of woman that do not take on their new husbands name or will hyphenate their husbands and their last names.  

In Quebec for instance, you can't change your name to your husbands if you marry. You always remain with the same last name as that of which you were born.

In my opinion, it is sad if you truly love someone but are not marrying them because of their last name....obstacles such as those can be overcome.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 7, 2009)

Halo said:


> In Quebec for instance, you can't change your name to your husbands if you marry. You always remain with the same last name as that of which you were born.



This would be more romantic while also being egalitarian:

http://noble.gs.washington.edu/~noble/name-change.html


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 7, 2009)

boy, will their descendants be confused when they try to trace their family tree in a hundred years from now or what


----------

